# SmallCap Tech Coffee Talk



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

Starting with Absolute Software (ABT.ca):

Nice dividend, about 3.5%. Don't know much about tech companies, but need some for my diversification. This is a TD Action List buy since late May. I has been relatively flat since then. $6.50 12 month target of $9.00

Another few I am interested in are Neulion NLN and Redknee RKN.
Regards,


----------

